# Can tubes deflate if the bike has been left out in the heat all day?



## Lateralus1082 (Jun 28, 2012)

This past Friday, I took my bike to work and left it on the car rack all day until ~4PM. Right when I got to the Canyon and unloaded the bike, I noticed that my tire was completely flat. Right before I loaded it, it was properly inflated. Is this possible?

-Tube was filled with slime with I bought the bike
-Hole was right at the seam of the tube
-No one screwed with the bike as are in a remote (far) location with gate entry, plus my coworkers aren't lowlifes. 


I'm just asking in case I want to bring my bike again to go straight to the trail.


----------



## JoePAz (May 7, 2012)

No. The tube will not deflate. However being in the sun will heat up the air in the tube putting it a higher pressure. That can cause a slow leak to develop into a bigger one. What can cause deflation, but only slighly is inflating the heat and then having it get cold. 


You can also get a tube to burst, but that takes alot of heat. I had a friend who's rear bike rack put a tire in front of the car exhaust. After a 2 hr drive they got to the trail head and found slime all over the back of the car. The tube and tire burst due to the head of the exhaust hitting it for 2 hrs.


----------



## Slash5 (Nov 27, 2011)

I think the heat and pressure thing is overstated.
I leave my bike in the car all the time so I can jump in and go, never noticed anything.

I just Googled it and found this for car tires:
"Well, a good rule of thumb is that pressure varies 1 PSI for a temperature change of 10 degrees Fahrenheit. (You can see from the charts or equations that for my tires and rims, that's accurate to about 10%.) "

And car tires have a much higher volume so should increase more. But if we use the 1 PSI, my tires that have 30lb at 70 degrees will have 36lb at 130 degrees in my hot car.

He gives the equations here to calculate but I'm not smart enough to bother working them out.
Tire Pressure vs. Temperature


----------



## Spicy.Mike (Jul 16, 2012)

Any good tire/tube should not deflate @ normal high-low temps. Something is wrong, which you stated, a hole.


----------



## HelloMyNameIsSean (Sep 14, 2011)

Spicy.Mike said:


> Any good tire/tube should not deflate @ normal high-low temps. Something is wrong, which you stated, a hole.


Stupid under your name is very fitting, because that you are. :thumbsup:


----------



## Ken in KC (Jan 12, 2004)

*Commas are your friend.....*



HelloMyNameIsSean said:


> Stupid under your name is very fitting, because that you are. :thumbsup:


Easy, Chief. He was stating that you have a hole, not that you're an a hole.


----------



## Spicy.Mike (Jul 16, 2012)

Oh boy, I'm just trying to put my 5 posts in so I can make a thread for once, of course I'm going to say something so obvious and so generic...then some f'ing little ***** comes through and tells me I'm stupid for saying something so logical.

Let's look at this through shall we?

Bike's tube/tire don't deflate @ reasonable temperatures, high and low. Correct? Yes.
Bike's tube/tire has a hole in it. Reason for deflating? Yes. Correct? Yes. 

Saying I'm Stupid? Sure. But you saying my stupid statement was stupid? Pure and ultimate Idiocy.
Please go to some other fitting Forum that will accept you as you are. This is Forum is for bikes, not the National Forum for Dumbasses. 

HelloMyNameIsSean. And I am so smart! I like to tell other new members how stupid they are because I am the smartest and always right! Please everyone, tell me how smart I am 

Only defending myself. Good forum.


----------



## the-one1 (Aug 2, 2008)

Ken in KC said:


> Easy, Chief. He was stating that you have a hole, not that you're an a hole.


O boy THAT was funny. Took me a while to figure out why he was mad for getting a logical advice.

I guess "a hole" did suit the moment.


----------



## HelloMyNameIsSean (Sep 14, 2011)

Spicy.Mike said:


> Oh boy, I'm just trying to put my 5 posts in so I can make a thread for once, of course I'm going to say something so obvious and so generic...then some f'ing little ***** comes through and tells me I'm stupid for saying something so logical.
> 
> Let's look at this through shall we?
> 
> ...


Okay Scott, calm down. With ^stupid^ under your name, you came off as a ******. My bad...

I'm gonna say Scott here should get the rest of his 10 posts to make his own thread for his little rant.


----------



## faceplant72 (Oct 25, 2009)

I have had tires go in hot weather (direct sun south side of a building in LA, the rim was too hot to touch) but it was a week tire inflated to over max pressure for road riding that morning. It took a temperature change of nearly 80F (40C) but it can happen. The Idea gas law should allow you to figure out the pressure increase. In my case it was a 15% increase that in pressure from ~70PSI to ~80PSI


----------

